# One dead, four missing in Farallones sailboat race



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

One dead, four missing in Farallones sailboat race



> The Low Speed Chase was slammed by a powerful wave that *washed five crew members overboard near Southeast Farallon Island,* Lynch said. The remaining three on board turned the boat around to rescue their crewmates when another wave threw the boat onto the rocks on the northeast corner of the island.
> 
> The three on board climbed onto the rocks, where Coast Guard personnel in helicopters picked them up, flew them to San Francisco International Airport and transported them to a local hospital.
> 
> ...


How could that happen? RIP 
It is a dangerous sport. We only need to be unlucky once.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Seriously tragic. RIP.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Worst part is, IIRC this is the 2nd of the last 3 or 4 races with some sort of an issue on par with this. This being the worst one IMHO.

Either way one looks at it, not good.

RIP to the ones not found, condolences to the families. Tragic no matter how one slices this.

Marty


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS: So sad just so sad as part the sailing ferternity any loss anywhere in the world is felt by many GO SAFE.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Should not have happened


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Was the wave a shore breaker that they accidentally wandered into?

It's hard for 5 crew to clip in simultaneously, u often get in one anothers way...

Its a dangerous sport as mentioned previously, we only get one shot at this life...


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Although I have fished that area I have never been right up against the island like they were. The chart shows rocks and shallows fairly far out on the north side:

Chart 18645

No room to recover if one gets blown down from the north, dangerous place, especially when it is rough. It will be interesting and educational if the survivors have details on how it happened. Sea room can be your friend.

Paul T


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

The Latest with Entire Crew Details:
Condolences to Family & Friends

A rare tragedy at sea hits SF's sailing community - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Man that sucks. I hope they find the others.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

It sounds like they let their desire to bring home a trophy cloud their judgement and got too close to Southeast Farallone as they were making the turn for their run back to SF Bay. The Farallones, particularly the windward side, are not a place to take lightly. A very sad event, but it sounds like it was completely preventable.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

A tragic event indeed. It should not have happened and I feel strongly for the family and friends left behind.

It also struck me (as it seems it did blt2ski), that we've had a sad concurrence of accidents lately. Perhaps I'm simply paying more attention to it, but it seems that over the last year & a half we've had more sailing accidents than similar periods before. Is it just me (and the pirate puppy) or are others also noticing this?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

BentSailor said:


> A tragic event indeed. It should not have happened and I feel strongly for the family and friends left behind.
> 
> It also struck me (as it seems it did blt2ski), that we've had a sad concurrence of accidents lately. Perhaps I'm simply paying more attention to it, but it seems that over the last year & a half we've had more sailing accidents than similar periods before. Is it just me (and the pirate puppy) or are others also noticing this?


It's hard to say if there is a pattern here. Randomly spaced events often look "bunched" or "clustered".


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Man that sucks. I hope they find the others.


The nearest buoy has the water temp at about 11˚C. Unfortunately, survival time without a survival suit in water that cold is usually no more than a 2 or 3 hours, maybe bit more with a good set of foulies.


----------



## ChessieSailor (Jan 12, 2010)

Some more information: the boat, Low Speed Chase, was I believe a Sydney 38 one design, light, but not ultralight, displacement, open ocean rated. This particular captain had bluewater racing experience, had done the Pacific Cup (SF to Hawaii) at least once, and this boat, with an 8' + fin bulb keel, though not my choice for these conditions, is certainly a capable s/v built for speed in big time open ocean racing (Sydney - Hobart, etc.).

Sydney 38
Sydney 38 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A boat just in front of Low Speed Chase reported large breaking waves on the turn and decided to give the rocks more distance than planned. Who knows what happened at this point, but large breaking waves against a rocky coast have been the nightmare of sailors for all time so let us pause to remember our brothers (and one sister) lost to the peril of the sea.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

RIP to those lost and best wishes I the families. I just heard they are calling off the search for the remaining four missing.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, I just heard about them calling off the search. That seriously sucks. That poor skipper is going to be dealing with some very heavy stuff.

I'll be interested in the final report on this one. Being on the rocks in two wave strikes seems to indicate that they were cutting it close. But that seems to be the standard to a certain degree in this race according to others who do it:


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

ChessieSailor said:


> Some more information: the boat, Low Speed Chase, was I believe a Sydney 38 one design, light, but not ultralight, displacement, open ocean rated. This particular captain had bluewater racing experience, had done the Pacific Cup (SF to Hawaii) at least once, and this boat, with an 8' + fin bulb keel, though not my choice for these conditions, is certainly a capable s/v built for speed in big time open ocean racing (Sydney - Hobart, etc.).
> 
> Sydney 38
> Sydney 38 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


The boat is a very good offshore boat and I don't think it has nothing to do with it. The boat resisted without capsizing to "broadside large breaking wave" that threw overboard half of its crew. The boat remained in sailing condition and got another large breaking wave when the crew on board tried to get back to pick the ones overboard. The yacht was thrown at the rocks by the second wave.

Sad, all this. They were not attached to the boat. That indicates the conditions were not bad and as Smack has said, it seems to they have taken a risky decision, trying to win distance, that did not end as planned. I guess that captain will be in trouble.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Yeah, I just heard about them calling off the search. That seriously sucks. That poor skipper is going to be dealing with some very heavy stuff.
> 
> *I'll be interested in the final report on this one.* Being on the rocks in two wave strikes seems to indicate that they were cutting it close. But that seems to be the standard to a certain degree in this race according to others who do it:


Definitely, it is easy for us to speculate in the comfort of our office. I hope the investigation will shed some light on the details and the lesson learned so others can live.

In John Rousmaniere's talk in Safety at Sea course., he talked about the past fatalities that there was no single contribution factor, but many minor errors and lead to the final outcome.

I keep reminding myself:

1. Tethering tethering, tethering.
2. PLB standing by in the arm band

Considering these in the future during the rough sea especially at night 
1. Wear a rock climbing helmet and harness 
2. Wet suit
3. Disable the auto-inflate PDF

RIP


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Memory eternal !


By chance I was in SF this weekend visiting local sailors - names had not been released, but everyone seems to have lost someone they knew. Locals said crew was experienced and sensible.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

WDS123 said:


> Memory eternal !
> 
> By chance I was in SF this weekend visiting local sailors - names had not been released, but everyone seems to have lost someone they knew. Locals said crew was experienced and sensible.


Too true. Over at SA, the net is spreading as to who all knew these people. There were a couple of guys from Ireland in the crew - and posters from there who knew them are just now finding out.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Having sailed that race a few times, and rounded the Island several times, I can testify that the currents around the Rock are pretty vicious and unpredictable. If one gets too close, particularly on the northwest side of the Rock, it is easy to see one getting swept into the shallows where the sea will pound a boat to pieces in minutes. Pushing the 6 fathom line for a few seconds advantage makes no sense. I am saddened by the loss. I cannot imagine how the families must feel. Jeez--it was only a damned yacht race.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> I keep reminding myself:
> 
> 1. Tethering tethering, tethering.
> 2. PLB standing by in the arm band
> ...


I'm not sure clipping in would have saved anyone, if the boat was rolled twice and pushed up onto the rocks...


----------



## meteuz (May 13, 2010)

>I'm not sure clipping in would have saved anyone, if the boat was rolled twice and >pushed up onto the rocks... 

It seems that the grounding happened as the boat tried to pick up the MOB. I can see some risks being taken or poor choices being made in the heat of the action there. Recovering tethered crew would be much quicker with less drifting toward the rocks.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

peterchech said:


> I'm not sure clipping in would have saved anyone, if the boat was rolled twice and pushed up onto the rocks...


Again, this is just guessing since there was no details released. During the first wave, if the crews (5) were tethered, it is unlikely to get washed overboard. It is unlikely the five slipped off from the harness.

The boat got rolled many times after her was abandoned. According to the news, the sail survives on the rock.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a video of the area. Not sure if is the actual race day or not but the rocks look like what I remember from a long way out:

Farallones1 - YouTube

It appears that they rounded the island from the north to the south putting the rocks on their lee side. If the second wave put them on the rocks they must have been pretty close.

Paul T


----------



## bwindrope (Feb 25, 2007)

My sympathies to the family and friends...my deepest sympathies. 

As a former resident of the Bay, and having lived for years in the Marin Headlands on the coast looking out toward the Farallones, I can attest to the incredible ferocity of the breaking waves in that area. It may be utterly clear that this vessel was rolled and grounded by a breaking wave close to shore, and that choice and responsibility rests with the captain, but this does not change the depth of sadness for him and for all involved. None of us are perfect at all times, and yet our bad choices often slip by without mortal consequences. 

I don't know a sailor who doesn't have near miss stories, just as everyone who drives a car has near miss stories. Even those of us who are adamant about avoiding risk and putting odds in our favors, we have brushes with calamity. 

I must say that for all the years I lived on the Marin coast and watched those waves pound the shore, I always imagined how truly hopeless and horrifying it would be to have a sailboat near enough to be caught in the wave and dashed on the rocks. It is an utterly powerless situation. 

Those three who survived by being thrown up onto the rocks have a rare story to tell. The violence of that action is unimaginable, and they must have torn their bodies up in the act. They are supremely lucky. 

My sympathies again, and none of us need reminding to avoid a lee shore in the surf zone. Remember, any boat of any design will be rolled 360 by a breaking wave equal to 1/3 her length on her beam. She was 38 feet, and so it only took a 13 foot wave. 

Wish I could drop off flowers and attend a service for the whole Bay sailing community...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

To some of us:

Can't you refrain from pronouncing judgement about what they did "wrong" and how (in your opinion) it "never should have happened" until a couple of days have gone by and the dead have at least been recovered? Their families may very well read these comments.

"When there's an accident at sea, there are many wise men on shore". Let's show a little restraint, huh, until we know all of what actually happened?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Yeah, I just heard about them calling off the search. That seriously sucks. That poor skipper is going to be dealing with some very heavy stuff.
> 
> I'll be interested in the final report on this one. Being on the rocks in two wave strikes seems to indicate that they were cutting it close. But that seems to be the standard to a certain degree in this race according to others who do it:


That picture gives "Too close to a lee shore" a new meaning. What the H are they thinking?


----------



## bwindrope (Feb 25, 2007)

It will be interesting to hear from the surviving crew about whether there was a problem with their steering or other equipment that prevented them from avoiding the lee shore. Lord knows we all place complete faith in our boats and equipment at certain times, and pray to Poseidon that nothing breaks at the wrong moment. All it takes is one "snap" at the wrong time for close calls to become bad news. 

It is deep in the psychology of all sailors to assess the risks of the activity, and to analyze mishaps by others to avoid them. It is in fact a very healthy thing most of the time, but I agree with the sentiment that only compassion seems appropriate now. Those poor families...

My two young sons are growing up sailing like was said of one of those men, and it is easy to suppose...


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

How about having the race organizers establish some GPS waypoints located a "safe " distance from the lee shore? In addition to a big sea there is generally a pretty stiff north to south current to compound the danger. The above picture shows the boats a whole lot closer than I would want to be, especially the lead boat. Notice the big breaking sea just behind it. With AIS I think the racer's course could be easily monitored?

Paul T


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

smurphny said:


> That picture gives "Too close to a lee shore" a new meaning. What the H are they thinking?


They aren't - that's the problem. There seems to be a psychology out there that racing obviates common good seamanship - "but they were racing" seems to be regarded as a valid explanation for wet noodle rigs, keels falling off, lightly built hulls being stove in by hitting the back of a wave and on and on.

Winning a toy boat race is never worth risking peoples lives.

Maybe it's time for marine insurance policies to be void when racing - it is for cars and nobody thinks anything about it - it's just expected - and they can get out and walk back if something goes wrong..


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

*Links to any hard Facts?*

Smack, do you have any links to the hard facts concerning _Low Speed Chase_? Were they doing a port or starboard rounding? Did the boat come ashore on Maintop Island? The photo you posted looks to me is of a port rounding at North Farallone and being shot with a telephoto lens, makes it look a lot closer than it probably was. The Farallones sit right at the edge of the continental shelf and there is deep water right up to the islands. But with the sea bottom rising a thousand feet (or more) less than two NM from the islands, makes the windward side of the island pretty treacherous. I last did this race two years ago which had similar conditions to what was shown on the Utube clips.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

smurphny said:


> That picture gives "Too close to a lee shore" a new meaning. What the H are they thinking?


Pictures are often leading. From the camera view point, it is hard to judge the actual distance.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

No matter what the facts are in this situation, it was tragic and fathers, brothers, sons and friends lost their lives. My thoughts and prayers go out to the survivors and the families who lost their loved ones.


----------



## curtcee (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's another video of the race. The accident is mentioned. If you look around there are other videos available of the race.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

nolatom said:


> To some of us:
> 
> Can't you refrain from pronouncing judgement about what they did "wrong" and how (in your opinion) it "never should have happened" until a couple of days have gone by and the dead have at least been recovered? Their families may very well read these comments.
> 
> "When there's an accident at sea, there are many wise men on shore". Let's show a little restraint, huh, until we know all of what actually happened?


X100. Absolutely. We must be sensitive and respective to the families who lost their love one. In time, we will learn about the story.

RIP sailors.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am deeply saddened about this loss within our sailing community. We, as sailors choose to pursue an advocation that involves inherent risk. We each do what we can to minimize that risk to a level which is acceptable to ourselves as individuals.

As newcomers to sailing it is easy to under-estimate the risk and as old sea dogs it is easy to become a little complacient. It is events like this which remind us of our mortality and humanity. It is at moments like this that the closeness of the fraternity/sorority of sailing becomes all so very obvious, as we each deal with the pathos of the loss of our brothers and sister seafarers. All too often there is a rush to judgement when something tragic occurs. I agree with the sentiments of those above who suggest that we give pause to mourn the loss before we call the court of public opinion into session to condemn the survivors.

At this point there is a lot of missing information about what happened. And even above there appears to be a fair amount of misinformation, at least as compared to the more detailed reports that I had seen. There seems to be an assumption that _Low-Speed-Chase_ had ventured too close to the rocks when the initial incident occurred. At this point, I have not seen anything which confirms that to be true. The more detailed report that I had seen, described fairly large (15 or so feet), breaking waves which were inconsistent in direction and size. The descriptions that I have seen suggests that 4 or 5 of the crew were thrown overboard when the boat was rolled onto beam ends by a larger than usual wave. They were all wearing life jackets, nothing was said one way or the other about harnesses or teathers.

The remaining crew turned back to try to recover the MOB's and in doing so were rolled by another wave, which drove them into a rock. What seems clear is that the three crewman on board risked their own lives to try to recover the crew who were washed over and in doing so apparently were driven into the rocks. There probably will be a lot more to this than the scimpy details released so. So at this point, it would seem to me that the evidence is way too scant for the self-appointed jury of the court of public opinion to deliver a meaningful verdict.

As in almost any disaster there may be insights and lessons to be learned. The best memorial to our fallen compatriots may be to attempt to make a good faith effort to learn from thier loss to help prevent similar future losses without trying to cast unsupported blame.

May the those who were lost, rest in peace, and may their families and friends find comfort.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

meteuz said:


> >I'm not sure clipping in would have saved anyone, if the boat was rolled twice and >pushed up onto the rocks...
> 
> It seems that the grounding happened as the boat tried to pick up the MOB. I can see some risks being taken or poor choices being made in the heat of the action there. Recovering tethered crew would be much quicker with less drifting toward the rocks.


Rolled? where do you have heard or read that?!!!!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Guys - this is the latest I've seen with an actual quote from the skipper via USCG:

Coast Guard halts high-seas hunt for boaters off San Francisco - latimes.com



> The vessel master, who was rescued, told the Coast Guard that when the yacht rounded the south Farallon Island a series of waves broke over the boat and flipped it several times, dumping seven of the eight people aboard into the frigid water. Read said the crew members were wearing cold weather gear and life vests.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

At least one other yacht was within eyesight, and its horrified crew watched the tragedy unfold but was unable to help in the tumultuous waves.

*"It's a disaster - they were inside, too close to the rocks," said one of the onlooking sailors, Steve Hocking, a Sausalito Yacht Club member who finished the race in a 45-foot craft. "Once you get in that close and a wave hits you like that, it rolls you over. There's not much you can do.*

"The power of those waves is incredible.
.....
Church said the Low Speed Chase's crew members were preparing themselves for races leading up to the 2013 America's Cup in San Francisco, and because of that they may have been pushing themselves hard. But that in itself should not have led to a wreck, she and others said.

"If anyone can turn that corner, it would have been them," Church said. "These were some of the best sailors around."

Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/15/MN6R1O3L4D.DTL&ao=2#ixzz1sFLYRu1i"

The conditions during Saturday's race were typically rough, but Low Speed Chase ran into trouble when it was broadsided by a large wave and some crew members were swept overboard, he said.
As the boat was turning around to get them, a second wave flung all but one of the remaining crew members into the water and the yacht aground, Lynch said. At least one other boat in the race witnessed the accident, but was unable to render aid without endangering its crew, he said.

The vessel master told investigators the yacht was rolled several times by the waves, the Coast Guard said.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/04/15/1-dead-4-missing-in-yacht-race-accident/#ixzz1sFPGlSq4

It seems to me that the boat was broadsided by a first wave and lost crew overboard. The remaining crew turned around to pick the men overboard and then was hit by other waves and rolled. It seems the most likely set of events because if the first wave had rolled the boat probably they would not be in sailing conditions to immediately turn the boat around and try to pick the ones in the water.

.....


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> I am deeply saddened about this loss within our sailing community. We, as sailors choose to pursue an advocation that involves inherent risk. We each do what we can to minimize that risk to a level which is acceptable to ourselves as individuals.
> 
> As newcomers to sailing it is easy to under-estimate the risk and as old sea dogs it is easy to become a little complacient. It is events like this which remind us of our mortality and humanity. It is at moments like this that the closeness of the fraternity/sorority of sailing becomes all so very obvious, as we each deal with the pathos of the loss of our brothers and sister seafarers. All too often there is a rush to judgement when something tragic occurs. I agree with the sentiments of those above who suggest that we give pause to mourn the loss before we call the court of public opinion into session to condemn the survivors.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

The only information I have seen has been on this and SA forums. Based on what I have seen it appears that they must have been fairly close to the rocks to have the second wave put them on the bottom. Don't know how long it was between the breaking waves but it sounds like they may have been fairly close together? If you have more detailed information perhaps you could share it with us. In the big scheme of things it may not matter but perhaps things can be learned from some others experiences? I have fished that area extensively and it can be a really nasty place to be at the wrong time.

Paul T


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Another article with pics of the boat on the rock:

Coast Guard suspends search for 4 missing sailors

Also, I agree that no one should be hammering the skipper and/or crew of this boat right now. On the other hand, I don't think it's doing so at all to acknowledge what is obvious...they got too close to a very nasty lee shore. From there, everything went pear-shaped very quickly. That should be the primary lesson here.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Smack is right – don’t start jumping to conclusions. From his picture: You are looking at an aerial view to the South of South Farallone in the background and Maintop Is. In the foreground. The little islet in the back is Seal Rock and it is due south. The prevailing current is from North to South and the winds from the general Westerly direction. For a Port rounding, LSC would have been travelling from left to right behind South Farallone then turning North along the current line to the “bottom” of the picture. For the boat to have ended up on the East (inside) of Maintop, then my conjecture is the boarding wave would have happened to the North of Maintop and the current setting LSC down on the (wrong) side of the island.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Bent and SBS,

My comment re seemed like with in the last couple of years there was an issue with a race, WAS aimed at a farallone race! Whether or not it was "THIS" one or IIRC there is a SH/DH one out and back too. Either way you look at it, one is in an area that trouble can occur.

As mentioned, they may have been too close for the swell etc that was going on that day. 

I was in a race saturday, at the skips meeting it was mentioned go wide around Blakely rock on puget sound. Many did, then again, a Swan 45 took it a bit close and grounded! As it was LOW tide when we would be rounding it! The swan IIRC draws something like 8' or there abouts. But we only had 10 knots of wind, and if one is lucky you get 2-4' waves in this part of puget sound........

Like the Chi-Mac, it initially appears like the crew was prepped, but things went wrong!

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a GM view of the islands to help orient per GB's description above. The boat is on the north-center point of Maintop:

Temerity-OYRA-Farallones-2012-Full.kmz - Google Maps


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Not a racer so bare with me, as mentioned earlier how about GPS way points set by the race organizers to clear hazardous areas, checked by AIS? Too complex or burdensome?
I have read about some of the races in the Southern Ocean doing this to keep the boats out of the iceberg areas.

Paul T


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

dabnis said:


> Not a racer so bare with me, as mentioned earlier how about GPS way points set by the race organizers to clear hazardous areas, checked by AIS? Too complex or burdensome?
> I have read about some of the races in the Southern Ocean doing this to keep the boats out of the iceberg areas.
> 
> Paul T


I suppose that will all be up to the organizers - just as it was with the ice gates in the VOR. Racers will race the course that's given in the SI's.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Another story - more focused on the sailors:

Lost sailors were adventurous, experienced


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*Buckle Up!*



peterchech said:


> Was the wave a shore breaker that they accidentally wandered into?
> 
> It's hard for 5 crew to clip in simultaneously, u often get in one anothers way...
> 
> Its a dangerous sport as mentioned previously, we only get one shot at this life...


In twelve foot seas and 50 degree water (The Farallones are Great White HQ BTW), isn't this like saying - "Driving is dangerous and seat belts are uncomfortable." ?


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

This is indeed another sad day in sailing. Condolences to those who lost loved ones.



smackdaddy said:


> Another story - more focused on the sailors:
> 
> Lost sailors were adventurous, experienced


In the last picture in the photo gallery, it shows the route Low Speed Chase supposedly took, and that put the boat on the rocks. One would assume from that image that the boat was trying to round SE Farralon to end up on the east side of the rocks.

I'm not at all familiar with the Pacific, San Francisco or the race but I looked at the NOAA chart. Would the race route be around SE Farralon, and south of Middle Farralon? (that looks dangerous) Or would the route require them to round Fanny Shoals or some other point more northerly than SE or Middle Farralon before heading back to SF?

I realize the image showing their path is probably someone guesstimating but if they were rounding SE Farralon on the west and ended up on the east, that would indicate some pretty rough and harrowing conditions that would have carried the boat there.

I can only imagine what they must have gone through.


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

My thoughts are with the crew of Low Speed chase, both lost and living, and their families and friends. It is a sad loss which will stay with the living the rest of their days. There will be plenty of time to assess the crew's action after the facts are in and time is taken for reflection.

My guess is that, as is usually the case, this tragedy will spark rule changes aimed at making the sport safer - rules that generally meet resistance until incidents like this happen. Just as last year's Chi-Mac initiated rules changes for future runnings of that race, I'm sure that will be the case here too. I would guess that some issues already brought up on this thread (tether requirements, regulating the course, etc.) will be considered. The key, of course, will be to find the proper balance between safety and allowing the races to remain competitive and challenging.

BTW, while watching the video posted by curtcee, one striking observation stood out to me. By listening to the narrative of the crew of that boat (which was an hour behind Low Speed Chase), it became obvious that they were unaware of the incident and were only surmising that the wreck they observed was from that day's race because of the presence of the CG helicopter. That seemed a little odd to me and would seem to indicate a lack of communication amongst the fleet. It may have been a problem isolated to this one boat, but I think at the very least it shows that communications might be one of the safety issues addressed.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

smurphny said:


> That picture gives "Too close to a lee shore" a new meaning. What the H are they thinking?


Julie,

From the picture and GeorgeB's description it appears they rounded the SE island from east to west around the north end of the island although the sketch you referred to shows the opposite?

Chart 18643

Paul T


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

dabnis said:


> Julie,
> 
> From the picture and GeorgeB's description it appears they rounded the SE island from east to west around the north end of the island although the sketch you referred to shows the opposite?
> 
> ...


Julie,

Made a mistake on the chart, here is the right one:

Chart 18645

Also the picture is on page 3 about half way down.

Paul T


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

dabnis said:


> Julie,
> 
> From the picture and GeorgeB's description it appears they rounded the SE island from east to west around the north end of the island although the sketch you referred to shows the opposite?
> 
> ...


Paul,
Looking at chart 18645 and comparing it to photo image 12 in the gallery, it looks like the boat ended up on the north end of Maintop Island. I just wonder how much the Middle island outcroppings effect wave action on the north end of SE island. That's why I was thinking rounding SE island could be dangerous, especially in bad weather. It seems every quote I've read from experienced sailors mentions how dangerous it can be if you're too close.

It looks like keeping well away from the north point of Maintop Island is imperative.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

JulieMor said:


> ...
> I'm not at all familiar with the Pacific, San Francisco or the race but I looked at the NOAA chart. Would the race route be around SE Farralon, and south of Middle Farralon? (that looks dangerous) Or would the route require them to round Fanny Shoals or some other point more northerly than SE or Middle Farralon before heading back to SF?
> 
> I realize the image showing their path is probably someone guesstimating but if they were rounding SE Farralon on the west and ended up on the east, that would indicate some pretty rough and harrowing conditions that would have carried the boat there.


From the sailing instructions for the race:

_5. START
5.1. Between Mark "A" and an orange marker on the St Francis Yacht Club race deck.
Cross the line from East to West.

6. COURSE
6.1. From the start, to and around the Southeast Farallones Island leaving same on either
port or starboard, then to the finish. Calculated distance 58 nautical miles

7. FINISH
7.1. Same as the starting line except cross the line from West to East._


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

JulieMor said:


> Paul,
> Looking at chart 18645 and comparing it to photo image 12 in the gallery, it looks like the boat ended up on the north end of Maintop Island. I just wonder how much the Middle island outcroppings effect wave action on the north end of SE island. That's why I was thinking rounding SE island could be dangerous, especially in bad weather. It seems every quote I've read from experienced sailors mentions how dangerous it can be if you're too close.
> 
> It looks like keeping well away from the north point of Maintop Island is imperative.


Right, it is. There is a generally a one to two knot north to south current. Most of the time the wind/swell comes from the north west unless there is an active storm, then generally from the south to south west. Either way you go around the island the north shore will be the lee shore in north west conditions. Many years ago I had a commercial salmon troller and fished that area a lot. I always stood well inside the islands in case of tangling gear in the prop or engine trouble. Sea room can be your friend when things go wrong.

Paul T

Paul T


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just shows how things can go quickly down the chute in a matter of a couple minutes...when playing dangerous games...which we all do if you ever venture off your front porch...some more than others...but The Farralones race is definitely in the "dangerous game" category...never been there but from all the pics it looks simply treacherous out there and wide clearance should be the rule..race or no race...or you are asking for trouble... Condolences to the friends,families...very sad...


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

JulieMor said:


> In the last picture in the photo gallery, it shows the route Low Speed Chase supposedly took, and that put the boat on the rocks. One would assume from that image that the boat was trying to round SE Farralon to end up on the east side of the rocks. I'm not at all familiar with the Pacific, San Francisco or the race but I looked at the NOAA chart. Would the race route be around SE Farralon, and south of Middle Farralon? (that looks dangerous) Or would the route require them to round Fanny Shoals or some other point more northerly than SE or Middle Farralon before heading back to SF?I realize the image showing their path is probably someone guesstimating but if they were rounding SE Farralon on the west and ended up on the east, that would indicate some pretty rough and harrowing conditions that would have carried the boat there. I can only imagine what they must have gone through.


No guesstimating required. Another boat saw the incident. (From link below)
"At least one other yacht was within eyesight, and its horrified crew watched the tragedy unfold but was unable to help in the tumultuous waves. 
"It's a disaster - they were inside, too close to the rocks," said one of the onlooking sailors, Steve Hocking, a Sausalito Yacht Club member who finished the race in a 45-foot craft. "Once you get in that close and a wave hits you like that, it rolls you over. There's not much you can do." 
Sailing fans reel over yacht race death - 4 missing
The course is used often, without incident. You simply have to respect the forces at work, and take prudent precations for offshore sailing.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.latitude38.com/lectronic/img_lectronic_800/2012-04-16_7538_LowSpeedChaseLL.jpg

Look at the white breaker to the left of the pic. See how far out it started, and look at the height of it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

MarkSF said:


> http://www.latitude38.com/lectronic/img_lectronic_800/2012-04-16_7538_LowSpeedChaseLL.jpg
> 
> Look at the white breaker to the left of the pic. See how far out it started, and look at the height of it.












Nasty. Those are some sharp teeth.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Indeed it is, but not unique. Lots of places along the Oregon/Northern Calif coast very similar to it. Read your charts, if you can see white, stay far away, live to sail/race another day.

Paul T


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

dabnis said:


> Indeed it is, but not unique. Lots of places along the Oregon/Northern Calif coast very similar to it. Read your charts, if you can see white, stay far away, live to sail/race another day.
> 
> Paul T


+1. No pickle dish out there worth it.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Posted: 12:40 p.m. Tuesday, April 17, 2012
SFPD launches investigation into fatal Farallon yacht race crash

The body of Marc Kasanin, 46, of Belvedere, was recovered after the crash. However, four sailors remain missing and are presumed to be lost -- Alexis Busch, of Larkspur; Alan Cahill, of Tiburon; 25-year-old Kentfield resident Jordan Fromm; and Elmer Morrissey, of Ireland.​
SFPD launches investigation into fatal Farallon yacht race crash | www.ktvu.com


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

MarkSF said:


> http://www.latitude38.com/lectronic/img_lectronic_800/2012-04-16_7538_LowSpeedChaseLL.jpg
> 
> Look at the white breaker to the left of the pic. See how far out it started, and look at the height of it.


Yeah; and if the photo is not via a telephoto lens; the boat that the photo was taken from would only be 2 wavelengths away from the break. Consider the possibility that either a stacked wave came or a larger set of waves, that would put a breaking wave 1-2 wavelengths further out. This scenario is what I suspect happened when LSC was struck by the breaker(s).

The photo that Smackdaddy posted early in this thread appears to be from the Single Handed Farallones Race that was a couple of weeks prior to the crewed race. While the swell was lighter in that race (4-6 feet), it still shows 3 boats sailing way too close to the break while rounding SE Farallone.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Alexis Busch Memorial To Be Held at AT&T Park
Alexis Busch Memorial To Be Held at AT&T Park | NBC Bay Area


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

they have recover the boat 
Wrecked Yacht Salvaged From Rocks | NBC Bay Area


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Anatomy of a Farallon Islands yachting tragedy


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

This horrible accident and the Costa Concordia were highly preventable and are poignant reminders that sea-room is our friend and a safe buffer and a " get out of jail card".... 
Areas known for normally rough conditions like the Farallons, islands, reefs and such landmarks should not be construed as a "bouy" for the rounding....
Touring or sightseeing or racing, fishing, photography,towing a inner-tube, etc,etc. belong together as leisure or touring activities....activities that if done while navigating a boat (itself often a leisure activity) should always be viewed as a bonus, but never the primary objective... which is ,of course, safe operation of the vessel at all times...


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

souljour2000 said:


> This horrible accident and the Costa Concordia were highly preventable and are poignant reminders that sea-room is our friend and a safe buffer and a " get out of jail card"....
> Areas known for normally rough conditions like the Farallons, islands, reefs and such landmarks should not be construed as a "bouy" for the rounding....
> Touring or sightseeing or racing, fishing, photography,towing a inner-tube, etc,etc. belong together as leisure or touring activities....activities that if done while navigating a boat (itself often a leisure activity) should always be viewed as a bonus, but never the primary objective... which is ,of course, safe operation of the vessel at all times...


There are a lot of Regattas that use islands and land points as marks. Maybe planners of these events should set marks well away from any potential danger area where captains would be tempted to increase risk to gain a few seconds. Floating marks or stationary boats, even GPS points could easily be substituted for rocky shorelines or dangerous reefs.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

overbored said:


> they have recover the boat
> Wrecked Yacht Salvaged From Rocks | NBC Bay Area


Wow! I've never seen a sailboat carried by a chopper before. It was interesting that the boat stayed beam to the wind. Maybe the straps had something to do with that or maybe the rudder was set to create that. I half expected to see the boat either spinning or bow into the wind.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

overbored said:


> they have recover the boat
> Wrecked Yacht Salvaged From Rocks | NBC Bay Area


Is it just me or is the wheel spinning free while the helicopter is carrying it? That might indicate steering failure.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

AdamLein said:


> Is it just me or is the wheel spinning free while the helicopter is carrying it? That might indicate steering failure.


The boat was bashed on the rocks for over a week, remember? I'm a little surprised it's pretty much in one piece.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

JulieMor said:


> Wow! I've never seen a sailboat carried by a chopper before. It was interesting that the boat stayed beam to the wind. Maybe the straps had something to do with that or maybe the rudder was set to create that. I half expected to see the boat either spinning or bow into the wind.


I suspect that the cable that the helicopter uses is an anti-torsion design so that whatever it is hauling will not start spinning due to the wind created by the rotor blades.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

KeelHaulin said:


> I suspect that the cable that the helicopter uses is an anti-torsion design so that whatever it is hauling will not start spinning due to the wind created by the rotor blades.


Probably correct. That, combined with the fact that the pick points were Fore and Aft (as opposed to Port and Starboard) might explain why the boat flew abeam. Sad to see her flying sideways over her domain, at speeds she should have never obtained. 
In any case, that is one Baaaaad little bird! Basically, a cockpit attached to a massive engine. The load on the Rotors made them saucer shaped. Amazing!
Back to sailing - This article probably sums up the tether issue, and supports my theory that "life" lines are overrated, and tethers are underrated. Farallones survivor: Sailors must rethink safety


----------

